# Lace maine coon needs new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lace is a three year old ( DOB: 19/3/06) black smoke Maine Coon, who came into the care of the UKRCC in May 2008. She was in a poor state of health, under weight and had severe gum inflammation. While in foster care, Lace has had extensive veterinary care. She has been microchipped, neutered, vaccinated against cat flu and enteritis and was treated for severe gingivitis, which resulted in her having the majority of her teeth removed. Lace is now fit and healthy, has gained weight and despite having few teeth left, is eating very well. Her gums are now a normal pink colour and the inflammation is gone. Her coat is in good condition, glossy and matt free.

Lace is a playful, active Maine Coon, with a sweet, gentle nature. She is happy to be cuddled, to sit on a shoulder and to be stroked and brushed.

We are seeking a very special home for Lace, where she will receive all the love and attention she craves. Her new owners will need to check her mouth regularly, to ensure that her gums are healthy and not inflamed and seek the advice of a vet if as any abnormality is found. Lace will need access to a safe, secure garden, well away from busy roads. She can climb and is an active cat. She needs a home where there are no young children but may even benefit from sharing a home with older children, aged 12 years +, especially if they play with her and keep her amused. She is not used to dogs and although she has lived with other cats, a home as an only cat would be preferable.

If you feel you can offer Lace the home and life long commitment she needs, please complete our online adoption application at http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php


















www.ukrcc.co.uk


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless her she is so sweet. I would have loved her but not possible as we own a dog and it wouldnt be fare on her shes not use to dogs. Also house hunting at mo. Hope she finds a loving home shes lovely.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

She is so gorgeous, I hope she finds her loving home very soon. She looks fab for a cat that has gone through so much in her lifetime. I wish her a happy future.

Izzie


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She has bless her and she is such a lovely girl too and loves her cuddles


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is stunning, i hope she find a loving home. xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Heres a few more pics of Lace


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous - I really wish I could take her on but I have two other cats and also I work. Such a shame she is beautiful!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

How beautiful


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poss home found so fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lace is now settled into her new forever home


----------

